
Fossil: A decentralized version control, bug tracking, and wiki software - pcr910303
https://www.fossil-scm.org/
======
dang
Many previous threads:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=comments%3E2%20Fossil%20scm&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
hncensorsnonpc
How is it decentralized, I did not find that out from the homepage.

~~~
wodenokoto
By the looks of it, the same way git is decentralized.

You can hook up your local to a central server or you can choose not to.

